# Meine Seerose öffnet sich



## Conny (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mal wieder ein neues Spielfeld. Ich hoffe, dass es funktioniert. Aus verschiedenen Bildern habe ich ein GIF zusammengesetzt. Die Qualität hat durch die Schrumpfung fürs Forum leider sehr gelitten.





Das Bild nur anklicken


----------



## wp-3d (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Seerose öffnet sich*



Conny schrieb:


> Das Bild nur anklicken




Hi Conny,

Wo


----------



## Conny (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Seerose öffnet sich*

 in der Mitte


----------



## heiko-rech (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Seerose öffnet sich*

Hallo,

ich sehe kein Bild.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## heiko-rech (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Seerose öffnet sich*

Hallo,

da ist ein GIF mit 1x1 Pixeln. Bischen klein oder?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## danyvet (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Seerose öffnet sich*

ich seh auch kein Bild


----------



## Conny (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Seerose öffnet sich*

Und jetzt?


----------



## wp-3d (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Seerose öffnet sich*

nun geht`s, 

klasse Idee. 

In welchen Zeitabständen hast Du geknipst.


----------



## Conny (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Seerose öffnet sich*

Hallo Werner,

eigentlich müsste meine Fernbedienung auf Zeitabstände programmierbar sein.
Aber die Bedienungsanleitung ist Chinesisch und das ist bei mir etwas eingerostet 
Zwischen dem 1. und dem letzten liegen 30 Minuten. Ich habe aber nicht alle benutzt. 
Das Öffnen einer Nachtkerze sieht auch irgendwie stark aus. Zeitraffer sind schon toll


----------



## Joachim (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Meine Seerose öffnet sich*

Moin Conny,

tolle Idee! 

 Man könnte doch statt GIF (was ja auch Beschränkungen bez. Farbtiefe hat) sicher auch ein Videodateiformat nutzen. Wenn ich eine brauchbare Bildfolge hätte, würd ichs glatt mal probieren wollen...


----------

